# CC130 Hercules Flight Safety Emergency



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2012)

News Release
CC130 Hercules Flight Safety Emergency

CAF NR - 12.001 - February 21, 2012

OTTAWA - Nine Canadian Forces personnel are safe after evacuating from a CC-130 Hercules aircraft that caught fire during take off while training at the Naval Air Station Key West in the United States, Tuesday.

The aircrew successfully conducted an emergency landing after the aircrew noted an onboard fire. Naval Air Station Key West Fire & Emergency Services extinguished the fire, and damage to the aircraft is reported as being extensive. A Flight Safety Investigation is being launched from National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa to determine the cause of the event.

The aircraft and crew are from 435 Transport and Rescue Squadron of 17 Wing Winnipeg. They have all been examined by the on scene Canadian Forces Flight Surgeon as a precautionary measure.

“Noting the seriousness of fire aboard any aircraft, I am proud of the crew that followed through on their training, conducted the immediate emergency procedures, and got everyone out safely,” said Lieutenant-Colonel Richard Pamplin, Commanding Officer of 435 Transport and Rescue Squadron. “At times like this, my thoughts go to our families, and I am relieved to be able to confirm that the crewmembers are safe and remain in good spirits.”

The RCAF strives to optimize its contributions to operations and training without compromising on safety or on standards, and this incident will be thoroughly investigated.

The CC-130 Hercules aircraft and crews were operating in the area to provide air-to-air refuelling support for the training of new CF-18 fighter pilots from 4 Wing Cold Lake, who were conducting essential training focused on air combat tactics and air interdiction missions.

-30-


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is okay.


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

Well done crew.!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2012)

Is this a new one or an old one?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2012)

Old.

Easy to remember, none of the J-model are AAR equiped.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2012)

Thanks that's what I figured , but was not sure.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Feb 2012)

Glad to hear they are all OK.  Gee, was it one of "those" kind of fires where you get a new car out of it.


----------



## my72jeep (22 Feb 2012)

If as stated it was one of the older ones I think the warranty my be up. :crybaby:


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2012)

Good to hear all OK


----------



## GAP (22 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Old.
> 
> Easy to remember, none of the J-model are AAR equiped.



Don't the propellers get in the way of the fuel hose.................or is that what happened?  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> If as stated it was one of the older ones



Once again, it was indeed one of the older model. The new model, the CC-130J, is not equiped to carry out AAR. The incident aircraft was with 435 Sqn, a unit that does not have CC-130Js in its inventory.


----------



## Zoomie (22 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Don't the propellers get in the way of the fuel hose.................or is that what happened?  ;D


No to both.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Don't the propellers get in the way of the fuel hose.................or is that what happened?  ;D





			
				Zoomie said:
			
		

> No to both.



Think you missed the  :sarcasm:

 ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2012)

Purported to be the photos of the aircraft. It is number 342.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2012)

Three more.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> wow. Wonder what caused the hole.



The fire.


----------



## Loachman (26 Feb 2012)

It starts with "Once upon a time."


















And then continues as















"Oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## GAP (26 Feb 2012)

Over many drinks that will change................... ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Feb 2012)

BZ to the crew for handling this quickly and effectively!  :nod: 

Seeing the elevator and rudder control wires back-lit against the gaping burned hole makes me think that the crew handled the emergency very well and appropriately.  


Regards
G2G


----------



## Jammer (26 Feb 2012)

Well done to the crew and the crash-rescue folks!


----------



## captloadie (27 Feb 2012)

Ya see, that is what happens when you smoke near the back of the aircraft on an AAR flight  ;D

In all seriousness though, they did a great job getting it safely back on the ground with everyone okay.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Feb 2012)

Looks like the fire punched a hole straight up through things....I'd almost wonder if an oxygen tank sprang a leak or something?  

That said, I've never been in a herc, so what would I know.

I'll go back to my lane.  Glad the crew are OK.

NS


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2012)

Smoking.


----------



## WingsofFury (27 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Don't the propellers get in the way of the fuel hose.................or is that what happened?  ;D



Sometimes a couple of pictures will help....

CC-130H (T) with fuel hose deployed in a refuelling pattern with CF-18's







Closeup of tanker w/ fuel hose housing on the outside of the wing.






New CC-130J Hercules - no AAR refueling capability.






A CC-150 Polaris tanker - the RCAF's other refueling platform.






From a Toronto Star article...



> Canadian officials are releasing few details and even directed staff at the U.S. airbase, which trains fighter pilots, not to speak to Canadian reporters about the emergency landing and or damage to the plane.



http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/1135032--fire-breaks-out-on-military-aircraft-all-nine-crew-evacuate-safely

And yet the pictures got out...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2012)

.... via the Directorate of Flight Safety (*CAVEAT - The investigation is NOT over yet*):





> The accident occurred during a touch and go at Naval Air Station Key West.  During the take-off just prior to the aircraft becoming airborne, the Loadmaster, who was seated in the rear of the cargo compartment, heard an electrical buzzing sound and observed an orange jet-like flame shoot across the cargo ramp from left to right at floor level.  He then unbuckled his harness and was reaching for the fire extinguisher when an expansive orange fireball erupted, causing him to protect his head with his jacket.  Once the fireball receded, he proceeded forward and alerted the crew to the fire while calling for the takeoff to be aborted.
> 
> Concurrently, the aircraft had just become airborne and reached 10 feet above the runway.  With sufficient runway remaining, the Flying Pilot  landed straight ahead and aggressively stopped the aircraft while the Non-Flying Pilot notified ATC.  Once the engines were shut down, all nine crewmembers quickly egressed and moved upwind of the aircraft.  Crash, Fire, and Rescue services responded and expeditiously extinguished the fire.  The aircraft was extensively damaged and one crew member received a minor injury during egress.
> 
> The Flight Data and Cockpit Voice Recorders were recovered along with many parts related to the auxiliary hydraulic system, located in the aircraft’s rear.  The investigation team identified that a stainless steel braided flexible hydraulic line associated with the auxiliary hydraulic system pump was breached where it routed next to an electrical power cable.  The ongoing investigation is focussed on the maintenance history of the auxiliary hydraulic system.



More from The Canadian Press here.


----------

